
Will YC’s newly launched The Macro fall victim to its founders’ bad ideas? - apsec112
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/11/20/will-y-combinators-newly-launched-the-macro-fall-victim-to-its-founders-bad-ideas/
======
OopsCriticality
The author's remark on Twitter reads to me as if she has been waiting for an
opportunity to criticize pg's recent essay.[0]

There doesn't really seem to be a fair basis for the author's criticisms of
The Macro, seeing as The Macro has just launched. Edit: article's flagged so
whatever, but to complete my own thoughts… It strikes me as uncharitable to
attack this new project based on one essay, and unfair to demand an
organization change for the better but attack it before it can attempt change.

[0] "Finally got to talk about that ridiculous Paul Graham essay."
([https://twitter.com/lhockenson/status/667786124165705728](https://twitter.com/lhockenson/status/667786124165705728))

------
tomasien
I really did not enjoy with or agree with this piece but I encourage others
not to flag it due to eco-chamber risk.

~~~
dang
Many users did flag it—understandably, since it's an unsubstantive hit piece.
The flags killed the post, but we unkilled it so people can continue to post
comments here if they want to.

~~~
tomasien
Yeah that makes sense. Whether it was a hit piece or not is what I was
encouraging people to avoid making a judgement on (echo-chamber risk, etc) but
the fact that lacks substance is a fact.

------
sethbannon
tl;dr: a hit piece in which the author uses the launch of The Macro to
criticize (and not insightfully) YC on completely unrelated topics.

------
cryoshon
Bleh, what a hit job of an article... the title made me think that it would be
something other than a "Silicon Valley is too whitemaleofascist!"

------
tptacek
Fuck these people.

